# Would eyebrows make a difference?



## She-King (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm having the most horrible time on my first mask, making eyes. I've realized, by reading the post below this one, that sometimes people or ugh...A LOT of people forget eyebrows or brow ridges of sorts. Well, I did a facedesk and forgot just that. Brows. Would that help me with getting eyes to look, natural and correct? I have a thread a ways down, but this has just popped out to my eyes and I'm wondering if that's what my problem is. I want fantasy style eyes like i have in my concept art. Those ARE her eyes and I want them to work .Do I need that brow ridge to make them look like they work? I would think so. 

How would I go about working in a brow ridge? THe fur is glued down, but I can cut away the glue and pry up the fur and then put more foam down and reapply new fur or use polyfill. I want it to look natural, like what I have in the concept art. I know it's not going to be EXACT, but something that will make those eyes look like her. She's a bushbaby and they have large eyes, however, she's stylized and I wanted to keep it that way so not TOO big of eyes. I plan to use plastic mesh and paint it and the mesh can be bigger than the actual eye sockets I have, but not by too much.

Any suggestions? I'm really thinking that might be why, lol. Most people are done by now with their first masks and they started after I DID!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2012)

If you are making a toony suit or a semi-toony suit, adding eyebrows and lashes gives it added character. Easiest I can say is paint to give it some depth for the eyebrows.

But I have to ask....What IS that?


----------



## mirepoix (Apr 23, 2012)

I looked up pictures of bushbabies (I'm surprised you aren't going for that classic bug-eyed stare, heehee) and maybe something else you could do was darken around the eyesockets with a little big 'o drybrushing in that leaf-shape bushbabies have.  (Just remember to comb as it dries or else you'll get a mess.)  I think this will add depth and personality.
http://www.treknature.com/gallery/Africa/Botswana/photo26082.htm  <--- The picture I'm looking at.

Not a lot of "realistic" suit heads have serious defined eyebrows I am noticing.  A problem that suit heads sometimes have (which I kinda said in another thread) is that they lack a real eyebrow ridge.  The forehead is just a weird 45 degree angle starting from the nose.  Your head doesn't have this problem at all; I don't think you need to do any major surgery on your head to fix a lack of eyebrows.  If you do anything at all, maybe a semicircle shaped bump above the eyes is all you need.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6986233/  This head has a subtle bump above the eyes accentuated by an arc of dots.  There is also airbrushing around the eyes to add some depth and draw to the eye area.
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5496746/  This guy doesn't really have eyebrows at all, but there's more socket airbrushing
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5428135/  Note in the middle picture, in between the eyes:  There is a teardrop shape of shadows that defines the eyebrows some.

The point I think I'm trying to make is that with some drybrushing, you can achieve some shading that will make your eyes pop.  Do some testing and play around with pencil and paper or photoshop to plan on what you're gonna do.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNk4SKzDsMU  Google found me this tutorial

Do you have any plans on shaving around the muzzle?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5095591/  <--- probably not the look you're going for.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you feel it would be worth it? It sounds like you've put a lot of work into the head...



> but I can cut away the glue and pry up the fur and then put more foam down and reapply new fur or use polyfill.


This seems like the best method, but it's also risky. It could tear the fur, or you could injure yourself.

And looking at the head, I dunno if adding a brow ridge would make much difference. As was already suggested, you could either add eye lashes or darken the area around the eye socket.


----------



## She-King (Apr 23, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> If you are making a toony suit or a semi-toony suit, adding eyebrows and lashes gives it added character. Easiest I can say is paint to give it some depth for the eyebrows.
> 
> But I have to ask....What IS that?



She is a bushbaby, but I'v stylized it and I notice a lot of people can't easily tell what it is anymore XD but yeah, bushbaby 8)


----------



## She-King (Apr 23, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> I looked up pictures of bushbabies (I'm surprised you aren't going for that classic bug-eyed stare, heehee) and maybe something else you could do was darken around the eyesockets with a little big 'o drybrushing in that leaf-shape bushbabies have.  (Just remember to comb as it dries or else you'll get a mess.)  I think this will add depth and personality.
> http://www.treknature.com/gallery/Africa/Botswana/photo26082.htm  <--- The picture I'm looking at.
> 
> Not a lot of "realistic" suit heads have serious defined eyebrows I am noticing.  A problem that suit heads sometimes have (which I kinda said in another thread) is that they lack a real eyebrow ridge.  The forehead is just a weird 45 degree angle starting from the nose.  Your head doesn't have this problem at all; I don't think you need to do any major surgery on your head to fix a lack of eyebrows.  If you do anything at all, maybe a semicircle shaped bump above the eyes is all you need.
> ...



Oh! Okay. I'm new, so I was over analyzing my options, but okay, now that you mention it, I guess she doesn't need a brow ridge. I put this out here because I can't tell and I didn't know anymore, so I figure there was nothing wrong with asking people that haven't seen it before, they could tell me yea, nea, or NO WAY-What are you thinking?! XD  But the fact it doesn't really need any is a relief. I'm on the right track then. I'm going to watch this tutorial and practice on scrap pieces of fur and try that.

Shaving around the muzzle, I don't know so much about. I don't think it will hurt to leave it like that until after the event I want to go to. I experimented all ready with something and shaved down to the little grates in the fur by accident so I patched it up with some fur to hide the green-like glow coming from under the fur which would be the foam. -__- So I won't do that ever again, but shaving it now that I have hotglue hard patch there is kind of bothering me. I don't know if you can shave over hot glue. It's not noticable, but then it's a hard place and I did plan on shaving the muzzle until I did that. I might just leave it like that or not shave very much. I don't know what I should do about that all together, though. It was a dumb mistake and it will not happen again XD. I just didn't know any other way to fix it at the time and I was so scared and broken about it.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks a bit more like a kangaroo than a bush baby. 

Not that the suit looks bad in terms of skill/construction/etc., but I don't think folks are ever going to get "bush baby" from it.


----------



## She-King (Apr 25, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Looks a bit more like a kangaroo than a bush baby.
> 
> Not that the suit looks bad in terms of skill/construction/etc., but I don't think folks are ever going to get "bush baby" from it.



Well, she's a Greater Galago and their profil isn't so traditional if someone has seen a bushbaby and a lot of people think the tiny little furballs with the great big eyes, but she's the biggest one in the galago family so she's kinda spot on, but yeah, I might have to wear a sign or something or hold up a picture when people wonder about what I am XD. She's also stylized so that might be my downfall as well.


----------



## natari the husky (May 2, 2012)

Even if she is not completely correct I still think your fursuit is adorable. You did a good job furring it and it looks very symmetrical. I think it would look great with or without eyebrows.


----------



## Mxpklx (May 3, 2012)

There's a fursuiter called Monsteroo and eyebrows make all the difference on his. But on yours, I think you need to attempt the eyes first, and if that still doesn't work, I'd suggest redoing it, and not having so much bulk


----------

